# [RISOLTO]TL-WN722N usb wifi (TP-LINK) non vede rete di casa

## tornadomig

qualcosa non torna...ho visto e letto delle guide per far funzionare questo device usb per il wifi.

il chipset e' atheros ar9271 e il suo firmware e' copiato in /lib/firmware. il suo driver e' compilato e installato (il modulo ath9k_htc del kernel c'e' pure come modulo quando feci genkernel --menuconfig all, l'ho poi messo anche in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo).  

ho installato wicd, messo nel runlevel e reboot, l'icona in basso a dx per selezionare le reti c'e'. ah, ho tolto anche net.eth0 da /etc/init.d.

non vedo la mia rete domestica. vedo tutte le altre intorno + la rete wired ma quella che mi interessa,no. dove la becco? non capisco proprio...

suggerimenti? ifconfig -a vede wlan0 come connessione e stop...

grazie!Last edited by tornadomig on Sun Nov 20, 2011 8:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tornadomig

abbiate pazienza, se ho postato male la richiesta chiedo scusa.

per il problemino in questione, ne sapete qualcosa? al login di kde il led verde del dispositivo usb s'illumina un bel po' di volte pero' quando arrivo a scegliere il refresh per vedere le reti wifi da selezionare, ci sono tutte quelle intorno meno la mia (???). il router e' uno zyxel serie P-660HW-T1 v2.

davvero strano. almeno la rete cablata c'e', grazie al cielo!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, anche io ho questa scheda USB e non ho mai avuto grossi problemi.

Ma anche se fai 

```
iwlist scan
```

non te la vede?

----------

## tornadomig

ciao e 1000 grazie della cortese e quanto mai sollecita risposta.

con iwlist scan viene fuori l'elenco di reti dei miei vicini. vado con air-crack? mah prima o poi se riesco ad adoperarlo...  :Laughing: 

la mia pare scomparsa. ti dico, con ubuntu 11.10 si collega subito, con backtrack5 idem, con slackware 13.37 basta mettere il firmware di 48k in /lib/firmware come gentoo e parte sia con wicd e networkmanager. vabbe,' con uno dei due ma funziona.

il driver c'e', pure scompattato e installato. compare anche il modulo del kernel. pero', qui mi fermo. appureremo questo fatto insieme. ti metto lsmod, il driver e' ath9k_htc proprio all'inizio se puo' servire

```
ipv6                  192573  14 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     16856  4 

ath9k_htc              36961  0 

mac80211              142403  1 ath9k_htc

snd_hda_codec_realtek   201891  1 

ath9k_common            2648  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              293268  2 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common

ath                     6368  3 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

nvidia              10490418  40 

snd_hda_intel          16018  6 

snd_hda_codec          44203  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                43942  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

cfg80211              103374  3 ath9k_htc,mac80211,ath

snd_timer              12263  2 snd_pcm

snd                    34354  16 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

iTCO_wdt                9593  0 

snd_page_alloc          4849  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

rfkill                 10318  1 cfg80211

processor              20897  0 

thermal_sys             8716  1 processor

tpm_tis                 5524  0 

tpm                     7614  1 tpm_tis

pcspkr                  1223  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1332  1 iTCO_wdt

i2c_i801                6150  0 

tpm_bios                3404  1 tpm

floppy                 41365  0 

button                  3355  0 

tg3                   102695  0 

libphy                 11867  1 tg3

e1000                  76103  0 

fuse                   49192  1 

xfs                   522466  0 

exportfs                2458  1 xfs

nfs                   210177  0 

nfs_acl                 1603  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            26653  1 nfs

lockd                  51956  1 nfs

sunrpc                136495  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   134161  0 

raid10                 17187  0 

dm_snapshot            22798  0 

dm_crypt               11007  0 

dm_mirror               9927  0 

dm_region_hash          5176  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6517  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 47101  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           463  0 

hid_sunplus              981  0 

hid_sony                1677  0 

hid_samsung             2230  0 

hid_pl                   869  0 

hid_petalynx            1418  0 

hid_monterey            1073  0 

hid_microsoft           1967  0 

hid_logitech            4951  0 

hid_gyration            1540  0 

hid_ezkey                922  0 

hid_cypress             1274  0 

hid_chicony             1201  0 

hid_cherry              1029  0 

hid_belkin              1130  0 

hid_apple               3561  0 

hid_a4tech              1364  0 

sl811_hcd               7275  0 

usbhid                 25078  0 

ohci_hcd               17003  0 

uhci_hcd               16044  0 

ehci_hcd               28180  0 

aic94xx                55604  0 

libsas                 40416  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  396759  0 

qla2xxx               252633  0 

megaraid_sas           52955  0 

megaraid_mbox          21317  0 

megaraid_mm             5530  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               30992  0 

aacraid                54868  0 

sx8                     9719  0 

DAC960                 54332  0 

cciss                  81602  0 

3w_9xxx                24576  0 

3w_xxxx                18574  0 

mptsas                 38700  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16677  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10257  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29334  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6824  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11579  0 

mptscsih               21157  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                67697  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22209  0 

dc395x                 23759  0 

qla1280                16883  0 

imm                     7116  0 

dmx3191d                7600  0 

sym53c8xx              56272  0 

qlogicfas408            3565  0 

gdth                   69846  0 

advansys               46070  0 

initio                 12919  0 

BusLogic               17372  0 

arcmsr                 20326  0 

aic7xxx                92013  0 

aic79xx                96997  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14998  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19204  0 

pdc_adma                4030  0 

sata_inic162x           5258  0 

sata_mv                19902  0 

ata_piix               17562  3 

sata_qstor              3945  0 

sata_vsc                2910  0 

sata_uli                2057  0 

sata_sis                2642  0 

sata_sx4                6737  0 

sata_nv                14855  0 

sata_via                5392  0 

sata_svw                2970  0 

sata_sil24              8700  0 

sata_sil                5508  0 

sata_promise            7257  0 

pata_pcmcia             6653  0 

pcmcia                 25077  1 pata_pcmcia
```

Last edited by tornadomig on Fri Nov 18, 2011 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

OK.

Magari metti la lista dei moduli nei tag code, che è più leggibile.

Il modulo è corretto. A proposito del firmware ho visto che mentre prima veniva usato ar9271.fw, ora vuole htc_9271.fw. Stai usando quest'ultimo?

Comunque se con le altre distribuzioni riesci a connetterti, e con gentoo no, la cosa è un po' assurda in effetti. Dovresti provare a togliere la protezione dalla tua rete per un attimo, e provare a connetterti usando la riga di comando.

----------

## tornadomig

@fbcyborg: scusami per i tag, hai pienamente ragione. ero di fretta per la cena, tutto qui.

ah! il firmware non è quello aggiornato? per la serie squadra vincente non si cambia, l'ho riutilizzato come ho fatto con slackware con kernel huge 2.6.13.37. ora però sono col nuovo firmware. tolto ar9271.fw e messo htc_9271.fw e riavviato. ora wicd non vede più neanche le altre di reti. figura solo quella wired o eth0.

perdonami ma non so cosa vuol dire togliere la protezione della rete, idem riga di comando per la connessione. puoi indicarmelo tu? così si impara veramente...

ora però devo necessariamente uscire. a dopo e grazie ancora. non mancherò di riprendere il discorso che si fa molto interessante.

ciau!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> @fbcyborg: scusami per i tag, hai pienamente ragione. ero di fretta per la cena, tutto qui.
> 
> 

 

Tranquillo!  :Wink:  Sei sempre in tempo a modificare il post!

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah! il firmware non è quello aggiornato?

 

Il firmware che usavo prima è ar9271.fw, ma ho visto che quando collegavo l'antenna, c'era un errore e non veniva creata la wlan0. Quindi ho scaricato il firmware htc_9271.fw, ed ha funzionato.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

>  per la serie squadra vincente non si cambia, l'ho riutilizzato come ho fatto con slackware con kernel huge 2.6.13.37. ora però sono col nuovo firmware. tolto ar9271.fw e messo htc_9271.fw e riavviato. ora wicd non vede più neanche le altre di reti. figura solo quella wired o eth0.
> 
> 

 

O_O

Hai provato a fare:

```
tail -0f /var/log/messages
```

mentre inserisci la scheda USB e a vedere se viene riportato qualche errore?

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perdonami ma non so cosa vuol dire togliere la protezione della rete, idem riga di comando per la connessione. puoi indicarmelo tu? così si impara veramente...
> 
> 

 

Forse mi sono spiegato male e troppo velocemente. Intendevo dire che dovresti provare a entrare nella pagina di configurazione del tuo router/access point e a disabilitare la protezione (togliere WPA o WEP). 

Per la connessione prova seguendo queste istruzioni.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora però devo necessariamente uscire. a dopo e grazie ancora. non mancherò di riprendere il discorso che si fa molto interessante.
> 
> ciau!

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

ciao! eccoci dunque ho dato il comando da root mentre inserivo l'adattatore usb e guarda un pò qua cosa salta fuori...nota che l'antenna è sempre montata da subito appena comprato il dispositivo

tail -0f /var/log/messages (fico, questo comando) 

Nov 12 07:23:18 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=9271

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: Product: USB2.0 WLAN

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 12345

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found

Nov 12 07:23:19 gentux kernel: ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 3-3:1.0 failed with error -22

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, questa cosa è strana. A quanto dici, dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, ma a quanto pare non lo è.

Per prima cosa assicurati che i seguenti moduli siano compilati nel kernel:

```
CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m
```

Poi assicurati (ovvero scaricali entrambi) che il firmware sia presente:

```
cd /lib/firmware

wget http://linuxwireless.org/download/htc_fw/1.3/htc_9271.fw
```

Per il firmware ar9271.fw scaricalo da qui e mettilo sempre in /lib/firmware, anche se secondo me non funzionerà.

NB: il firmware ar9271.fw è ormai deprecato. Non capisco perché ancora chieda quello. Infatti a me, con

il vecchio firmware la scheda non funziona. Inoltre ti suggerisco di aggiornare il kernel all'ultima versione 3.1.0-r1 disponibile in portage oggi.

(Riferimento: ath9k_htc - Linux Wirelwss)

Quello che dovresti vedere invece, all'inserimento dell'antenna è il seguente output:

tail -0f /var/log/messages:

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 25 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-3: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_9271.fw, size: 51272

ath9k_htc 1-3:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 33 credits

ath9k_htc 1-3:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

ath: Regpair used: 0x52

ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9271 Rev:1

Registered led device: ath9k_htc-phy0

usb 1-3: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc
```

Dopodiché dovresti poter vedere l'interfaccia wlan0, usando il comando ifconfig -a.

----------

## tornadomig

```
# tail -0f /var/log/messages

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 3-3:1.0 failed with error -22

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: USB disconnect, device number 4

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=9271

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: Product: USB2.0 WLAN

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

Nov 12 12:09:45 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 12345

Nov 12 12:10:01 gentux cron[27025]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Nov 12 12:10:46 gentux kernel: usb 3-3: ath9k_htc: Firmware - ar9271.fw not found

Nov 12 12:10:46 gentux kernel: ath9k_hif_usb: probe of 3-3:1.0 failed with error -22

questo è quanto. ora non posso dare reboot causa emerge libreoffice. ne avrà per un pò...eh sì.
```

i due firmware sono ora in /lib/firmware. come mai mi consigli di prendere il nuovo kernel? neanche una settimana di vita ha quello che ho adesso   :Smile: 

in caso di emerge gentoo-sources posso poi farti qualche domandina intorno a genkernel? grazie!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, come dicevo l'errore è chiaro: non trova il firmware. Se dici che si trova in /lib/firmware non saprei il perché del fatto che non lo trova.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, in teoria dovrebbe funzionare anche quello che hai. In pratica, ti consiglio di metterti nella mia stessa condizione, ovvero con l'ultimo kernel disponibile (per la verità io uso il kernel 3.0.1-gentoo e non la prima relase, ma fa lo stesso).

Quello che non capisco è il perché del fatto che il driver, nel tuo caso, continui a cercare quel firmware, che è obsoleto e l'unica spiegazione che riesco a darmi per ora, è che tu non stai usando l'ultima versione del driver ath9k, e quindi ancora chiede il vecchio firmware. 

Per quanto riguarda genkernel purtroppo non ti posso aiutare perché non l'ho mai usato. Ho sempre compilato "a mano", senza quel software.

PS: meglio libreoffice-bin!  :Razz: 

Posta l'output di: modinfo ath9k_htc

Dovrebbe uscire qualcosa del genere:

```
filename:       /lib/modules/3.1.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko

firmware:       htc_9271.fw

firmware:       htc_7010.fw
```

----------

## tornadomig

et voila! perchè libreoffice-bin? meno tempo? ormai ha finito e va tutto.

```
 # modinfo ath9k_htc 

filename:       /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko

firmware:       ar9271.fw

firmware:       ar7010_1_1.fw

firmware:       ar7010.fw

description:    Atheros driver 802.11n HTC based wireless devices

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

author:         Atheros Communications

alias:          usb:v083ApA704d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v04CAp4605d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3328d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v13D3p3327d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v07D1p3A10d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0846p9018d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0846p9030d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p7015d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p7010d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p1006d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0CF3p9271d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        ath9k_hw,mac80211,ath9k_common,ath,cfg80211

vermagic:       3.0.6-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions 586 

parm:           debug:Debugging mask (uint)

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int)

```

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, fai un favore. Aggiorna il kernel alla versione 3.1.0-gentoo-r1 e riprova con quel comando.

EDIT: a quanto pare le versioni del kernel 3.0.6 e 3.1.0 hanno due versioni diverse dei driver. Quindi sospetto che questo cambiamento di firmware sia dovuto a questo fatto.

Infatti se guardi nell'ultima versione dei sorgenti del pacchetto compat-wireless, nel file ."/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/hif_usb.c" c'è la seguente #define:

```
#define FIRMWARE_AR9271         "htc_9271.fw"
```

... Anche se in realtà questa define è già presente anche nella versione 3.0.2 ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tornadomig

ok facciamo così: una cosa, i driver usb wireless atheros li metto come moduli o lascio fare a genkernel default e rimetterò poi il firmware?

mi spiego: dò genkernel --menuconfig e basta lascio tutto di default o per questi driver dò genkernel --menuconfig all mettendo M ai drivers usb atheros wireless?

mi ricordo quando provai a fare a manina tutto il kernel che a questi driver mettevo *, non arrivavo a fare grub per altre cose però così è meglio?

grazie!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> ok facciamo così: una cosa, i driver usb wireless atheros li metto come moduli o lascio fare a genkernel default e rimetterò poi il firmware?
> 
> 

 

Come moduli!

Il firmware non viene toccato (credo!). I file che sono in /lib/firmware lì sono e lì rimangono. Almeno così è nel mio caso. Poi non so se genkernel smanetti qualcosa, ma non credo.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi spiego: dò genkernel --menuconfig e basta lascio tutto di default o per questi driver dò genkernel --menuconfig all mettendo M ai drivers usb atheros wireless?
> 
> 

 

Non lo so, non l'ho mai usato  :Sad: 

Comunque una volta che hai finito il menuconfig, prima di dare il comando di compilazione, fai:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep ATH9 e controlla che sia simile a questo:

```
CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m
```

Così sei sicuro che siano stati settati come moduli.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi ricordo quando provai a fare a manina tutto il kernel che a questi driver mettevo *, non arrivavo a fare grub per altre cose però così è meglio?
> 
> grazie!

 

Di niente!

Comunque, guarda che compilare il kernel non è niente di chissà che complicato!

Se vuoi ti dico i passaggi che faccio sempre da una vita, senza usare genkernel.

----------

## tornadomig

direi che sarebbe fantastico! grande! così provo anche un'altra maniera.

con genkernel non so se quel comando, intendo cat*, che mi dici mi permette di darlo. quando ho finito di scegliere e salvo la configurazione parte subito il make. almeno questo è quello che so e che ho messo in pratica. mi piace conoscere passo a passo tutte queste cose!

grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

@tornadomig: Correggi i tuoi post precedenti per cortesia, basta che usi

```
[code="comando/file"]output/contenuto[/code]
```

 se vuoi avere un carattere a spaziatura fissa o 

```
[quote="comando/file"]output/contenuto[/quote]
```

se vuoi poter giocare con gli attributi carattere (colore, grassetto, dimensione).   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@fbcyborg: il giorno che imparerai che la documentazione va letta per intero e non ci si deve fermare al sommario sarà sempre troppo tardi.  :Razz:  O forse ti diverti a farmi figurare come la solita bestia incivile e scorbutica?  :Twisted Evil: 

Premesso che

```
echo "net-wireless/ar9271-firmware ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; emerge ar9271-firmware
```

 potrebbe essere utile

Se usi l'immagine per il boot  */boot/grub/menu.lst wrote:*   

> title qualcosa
> 
> root (hd0,n)
> 
> kernel (hd0,n)/kernel-genkernel-[/code]qualcosa prametri
> ...

 per capirci, e vuoi usare un driver modulare, per un device possibilmente presente al boot, devi dire a quel cornutazzo di genkernel di includere i blob nell'immagine

```
# Enable copying of firmware into initramfs

FIRMWARE="yes"

# Specify directory to pull from

#FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware/radeon"

# Specify specific firmware files to include. This overrides FIRMWARE_DIR

#FIRMWARE_FILES="/lib64/firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin /lib64/firmware/radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
```

se invece vuoi mettere builtin un driver che richiede firmware aggiuntivo devi includere il blob nel kernel 

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib64/firmware"
```

Nel dubbio, non avendo grandi problemi di dimensioni tra kernel ed immagine preferisco usare entrambe le cose ma "de gustibus non sputazzellam"  :Wink: 

ehm... 

```
grep [quallo che vuoi cercare] [file]
```

il cat è ridondante

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
```

.  :Razz: 

@tornadomig: genkernel --menuconfig è meglio (parti da una base verificata dai devel e compatibile con l'installazione di qualsiasi pacchetto) ma lo devi configurare (genkernel). Se poi trovi utile andare a perder tempo dando sempre la stessa serie di comandi per includere il firmware, copiare mdadm.conf, selezionare la keymap, mettere una root di default,  etc nell'immagine... peggio per te.

----------

## tornadomig

hardened...adesso questo che diamine è...pian piano, pian piano si impara tutto. già visto ma ora la testolina mia sfumacchia.

comunque ci va per forza un altro kernel, wicd non vede neanche più le altre reti (solo la wired). ora che ho tolto il nuovo firmware, riavviato e lasciato quello di prima. che non dimentichiamo, le altre reti vicine le vedeva però. ora neanche più quello. è sempre così, per colpa mia sbagliando percorso di installazione, rientrare alla condizione di partenza è un casino. per tutte le distro vale questo discorso, ovvio dipende da intervento a intervento e da chi ci mette le mani.

userò genkernel e i driver di questo dispositivo li metto come modulo cioè M.

----------

## djinnZ

ho riportato le mie impostazioni, ovvio che devi adattarle, sono solo un esempio. Se usi i driver modulari mettere il firmware nell'immagine e nel kernel male non può farti, fallo quindi.

Ah con le wifi 

```
CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="westwood"

```

potrebbe essere utile  :Wink:  Provare per credere. (è un suggerimento extra, non serve a far funzionare il driver)

Installa il pacchetto che ti ho suggerito.

Se hai problemi emerge -1 pacchetto e sovrascrivi le modifiche con etc-update invece di conservarle.

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda un po' cosa ho trovato: ath9k_htc driver calling incorrect firmware [solved].

A quanto pare dipende proprio dal kernel, quale firmware viene chiamato.

@djinnZ: esattamente a quale documentazione ti riferisci? Quando ho installato i driver della scheda, per me è stato sufficiente leggere questo. Poi quando ho visto che richiedeva il firmware l'ho scaricato e l'ho piazzato in /lib/firmware. È un file... Ho evitato di emergere quel pacchetto.

@tornadomig: io per compilare faccio sempre questi passi:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig (e configuro quello che mi serve)

esco dalla configurazione

make -jN && make modules_install (dove N è un numero - leggi la documentazione)

cp arch/x86/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel-3.1.0-gentoo-r1 (se sto installando il kernel 3.1.0 di gentoo-sources)

cp .config /boot/config-3.1.0-gentoo-r1

cp System.map /boot/System-3.1.0-gentoo-r1.map

configuro il file /boot/grub/grub.conf come segue:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 3.1.0-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-3.1.0-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/md1 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

reboot e avvio con il nuovo kernel

(Io non uso l'initrd)

----------

## djinnZ

Mi riferisco in generale a tutta la documentazione, ti fermi sempre e soltanto al primo sguardo senza approfondire. Ed è molto irritante oltre che il peggior errore possibile.

Non siamo nella vecchia ML debian (per fortuna...) dove potevi chiedere solo dopo aver dato prova di conoscere tutto ed è perfettamente lecito ammettere di non aver voglia di scorrere tutto lo scibile umano alla ricerca del comando giusto o della pagina che spiega quel che ti serve (o solo non ricordare i possibili inghippi in una operazione banale) ma una volta che ti è stato dato il riferimento devi andare un poco tu avanti. Quindi non provare a giustificarti è un consiglio e non un cazziatone.

per la questione genkernel: Tutti i tuoi passaggi me li scampo con un banale genkernel --menuconfig kernel, fa esattamente le stesse cose. Se voglio interrompere e riprendere o mi accorgo di aver sbagliato o sono partito da zero (non è detto che non lo faccio, ma uso linux dalla rel 1) genkernel --noclean/--no-mrproper/--oldconfig. Non mi scordo di copiare la conf in /boot, non mi scordo di farmene un'altra copia (sempre prima di gentoo), non dimentico il depmod etc; chi è nuovo è meglio che parta dalla configurazione consigliata dai devel e la personalizzi piuttosto che fare completamente di testa propria.

Anche se fosse un devel debian o slackware (dei tempi d'oro, della ristretta cerchia dei grandi) che si affaccia a gentoo per la prima volta.

In fase di installazione poi è meglio prima dare semplicemente genkernel all e metter su quella di default e poi pensare a personalizzare prima del reboot. Si evitano interruzioni inutili nell'emerge @world/@system

Come dire che invece di dare 

```
emerge pacchetto
```

 è meglio 

```
ebuild unpack pacchetto ; ebuild configure pacchetto ; ebuild compile pacchetto ; ebuild install pacchetto
```

 ovvio che se vuoi intervenire sulle opzioni del .configure o modificare il sorgente in vista di una futura patch o verificare cosa diavolo combina emerge e perchè non hai quel che vuoi è utile ma normalmente è da imbecilli fare una cosa del genere.

Ed i niubbi combinano pasticci ...  :Confused: 

Tutto perchè dovevano lasciare quelle due o tre espressioni infelici nella giuda, solo per dire "noi non siamo come altre distribuzioni dove non potete compilare il kernel a modo vostro"...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Una volta comunque se non avevi almeno un pacchetto firmware installato i problemi c'erano non so se e quando sono stati risolti e non so serve andare a scaricare manualmente se c'è un pacchetto predisposto.

In generale c'è il modo di fregare il kernel e fargli usare il firmware giusto ma mi sono stancato di scrivere.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi riferisco in generale a tutta la documentazione, ti fermi sempre e soltanto al primo sguardo senza approfondire. Ed è molto irritante oltre che il peggior errore possibile.
> 
> Non siamo nella vecchia ML debian (per fortuna...) dove potevi chiedere solo dopo aver dato prova di conoscere tutto ed è perfettamente lecito ammettere di non aver voglia di scorrere tutto lo scibile umano alla ricerca del comando giusto o della pagina che spiega quel che ti serve (o solo non ricordare i possibili inghippi in una operazione banale) ma una volta che ti è stato dato il riferimento devi andare un poco tu avanti. Quindi non provare a giustificarti è un consiglio e non un cazziatone.

 

Grazie del consiglio. Anche se mi hai messo un po' in crisi perché di solito le guide le leggo sempre. Ovvio che qualcosa mi potrà sfuggire, ma non è certo per pigrizia se qualcosa non l'ho letta. Di libri ne ho studiati abbastanza in vita mia direi (anche roba bella pesante), quindi non mi fa certo paura leggermi una documentazione qualsiasi.

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> di solito le guide le leggo sempre

   :Shocked:  non direi ... non sono affatto d'accordo ... mava******* ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

A questo punto dovrei risponderti a tono, ma per educazione non lo faccio. Direi che sia ora che tu la faccia finita.

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi anche rispondere a tono. I fatti non cambiano. Non me ne frega niente che ringrazi e ti scusi, tra l'altro, non c'è nulla da scusare è ancora più irritante.

Ma ti ripeto che, come nella discussione incriminata, come per il non aver mai pensato cosa potesse fare genkernel ti fermi sempre alla superficie e resti ad aspettare istruzioni dettagliate.

Quando leggi la documentazione non ti fermi un attimo a pensare "in che altro modo può tornarmi utile?".

Per genkernel hai letto sul manuale a suo tempo che è facoltativo e non ti sei sprecato a vedere come funziona.

Per convmv hai cercato direttamente tra le opzioni e preso quella ricorsiva senza fermarti un attimo a riflettere. Solo per trovare l'applicazione immediata, istericamente.

Qui mi pare che il tuo ragionamento "è scaricando il file funziona" fine dei giochi. Costringendomi a ripetere che se vuoi poter accendere il pc con la wifi connessa il firmware è comunque bene includerlo nel kernel.

Qualcuno disse "Alle menschlichen Fehler sind Ungeduld", "tutti gli errori umani sono dovuti all'impazienza".

E poi si deve ripetere più volte lo stesso concetto, bisogna fare attenzione a quello che si scrive, ci si irrita, per non dire che si schiuma di rabbia etc.

E non vale solo per te ovviamente, il punto è che sono meno portato a giustificarti dopo che mi hai fatto saltare la mosca al naso ed uno che va a guardarsi i sorgenti del kernel per capire quale firmware va scaricato dovrebbe essere un tantino più riflessivo e non ha molti alibi.

Se non vuoi ascoltare e non intendi correggerti peggio per te, sei tu quello che ci rimette. Io il mio modesto suggerimento te lo ho offerto.

Ed è la seconda volta che mi costringi a smettere di scherzare...

----------

## Kernel78

[Modalità moderatore=ON]

Porca di quella zerba ragazzi ...

è ovvio che siete come l'olio e l'acqua, semplicemente non legate.

Io non sono Salomone e non pretendo di essere infallibile ma sono un moderatore

e il mio compito è quello di moderare anche se mi mortifica dover intervenire:

@djinnZ capisco che possa infastidirti il comportamento di un altro utente ma questo non giustifica il tono delle tue risposte ...

[Modalità moderatore=off]

Per favore non fatemi più intervenire, non ho problemi a spostare nel cestino thread spam ma a tirare le orecchie ad utenti che conosco da tempo mi crea problemi ...

----------

## tornadomig

```
grep -i firmware /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set
```

allora, vediamo di ricapitolare...questa cosa non mi e' chiara e il dispositivo usb TL-WN722N non vuol funzionare proprio con la mia sola rete casalinga.

adesso ho aggiornato il kernel e ho il 3.1.1. l'ho ottenuto con genkernel. ho messo i moduli per questo adattatore, funziona tutto e ringrazio djiinz e fbcyborg per il loro supporto e la loro pazienza.

in /lib64/firmware vi e' il firmware htc_9271.fw ed e' quello aggiornato. 

uso wicd che vede ora tutti i circostanti networks e la mia eth0 wired interface ma manca sempre la mia homenetwork. con iwconfig -a ottengo wlan0 e non ho altri dispositivi in uso per il wifi su questo pc. con tail -0f /var/log/messages il dispositivo viene riconosciuto e non ci sono segni di errori. 

potete aiutarmi? grazie!Last edited by tornadomig on Sun Nov 20, 2011 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

 Se vuoi che sia incluso nel kernel devi sempre valorizzarlo. Quindi genkernel --menuconfig ed aggiungi il path completo del file firmware che ti interessa (o se ti è più comodo puoi anche editare direttamente il file di configurazione).

Se usi l'immagine devi aggiungerlo nella conf di genkernel. Per far le cose per bene. Rimetti a posto.

Ti tipeto che per riportare è meglio 

```
[code="comando dato"]quello che riporta[/code]
```

 riedita il tuo messaggio.

Finite le amenità: se vedi le altre wifi vuol dire che il driver funziona quindi il problema è nella tua rete.

Sei sicuro che sia regolata su parametri compatibili (frequenze e modalità) con le impostazioni della tua scheda? Non è che stai tentando di connetterti in modalità 802.11b su un nrouter che opera solo in 802.11g o viceversa?

Le impostazioni nazionali dell'ap e della scheda determinano quali frequenze sono accettabili e quali no, se hai sull'ap o sulla schda US alcune frequenze sono ignorate perchè quello che è lecito in europa non lo è negli stati uniti e viceversa.

Sei sicuro che l'AP non è configurato ad SSID nascosto? Capisco che è utile, alle volte, per evitare che tutti i bimbiminkia windozziani dei dintorni si accalchino a cercare di entrare sulla tua rete piuttosto che sulla loro ingolfando i log di hostapd (l'unico motivo serio, benchè discutibile, per ricorrere a questo ridicolo espediente) ma non è un buon motivo per mantenerlo. Alcuni router vengono preconfigurati così dai codittetti "tecnici" delle compagnie telefoniche.

Entra nella configurazione del router e verifica.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ha risolto, grazie all'aiuto mio e di Apetrini su gentoo-it.

----------

## djinnZ

@tornadomig: C'è un motivo per cui simili firmware vanno inclusi nel kernel e nell'immagine.

----------

## tornadomig

ebbene si' ragassuoli, ce l'abbiamo fatta. 

prima di tutto sempre un plauso a tutto lo staff del forum gentoo italiano per la grande capacita' tecnica a mettere al servizio di tutti gli appassionati di gentoo linux la loro esperienza con totale disponibilita'. un sentitissimo ringraziamento a fbcyborg per l'impegno e il tempo profuso verso il sottoscritto in gentoo-it (per chi non lo sapeva ancora come me, e' la chat su freenode di gentoo). chiave di volta per risolvere definitivamente questo problema e' stato l'intervento di Apetrini, grande cultore e conoscitore della materia. non nascondo l'emozione di gioia provata al momento della connessione del mio dispositivo wifi usb alla rete.

tengo a precisare che e' stato un percorso davvero interessante all'interno di come vengono settate le configurazioni kernel e rete wi-fi. ce ne sarebbe da imparare e qui ho trovato argomenti validi per applicarmici.

prima non e' che ne sapessi granche', basta vedere se funziona l'hardware, metti un driver e via cosi' se sei fortunato alla fine funziona. ma i forum giocano un ruolo fondamentale in tutto cio' per capire e risolvere i problemi degli utenti, specialmente niubbi come me   :Smile: 

imparato un po'  piano piano la configurazione del kernel che non avevo mai compiuto (grazie a fbcyborg) e genkernel (grazie a djiinz) ci si e' addentrati dentro al problema fino a scoprire con un colpo da maestro del risolutivo Apetrini che era un errato settaggio del mio router, uno zyxel P-660HW-T1 v2. in pratica con lui si e' modificato il channel. si e' visto, anzi Apetrini ha visto in chat e interagendo io, fbcyborg e lui con wgetpaste (fantastico tool, installatelo tutti che e' utilissimo) che oltre a un determinato channel il mio router non avrebbe funzionato in gentoo. con altre distro (slackware 13.37, slackex, ubuntu, backbox, backtrack5) non ho mai modificato niente del mio router e riuscivo a farlo andare googlando qua e la' fino a scovare una qualche soluzione. pero' con gentoo alla fine ci siamo riusciti. grande lavoro d'equipe e ancora grazie. ma non e' finita qui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tornadomig

@djiinz: questa era un altra cosa da chiederti infatti. ci scrivo "htc_9271" o "htc_9271.fw" dopo firmware= ?

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""
```

grazie!!!

----------

## djinnZ

dipendeometti "/lib/firmware/htc_9271.fw"e lasci cosìoppuremetti "htc_9271.fw"compare nel menu (solo dopo che hai messo qualcosa in External firmware blobs to build ) Firmware blobs root directoryci metti "/lib/firmware"quale sia il tuo percorso esatto non lo so. La seconda soluzione in effetti è più utilizzata quando ci sono diversi file da includere.

In questo modo il kernel sarà capace di caricare correttamente il modulo anche all'avvio, prima che sia montata la partizione principale, e se cancelli il file (o ne prendi uno nuovo, incompatibile, per far contento un kernel più recente) non smetterà di funzionare.

Cerchiamo di non innalzare il bestemmiometro, anche se gentoo è nata per questo.

----------

